# Manufacturer fitted puddle lights (4 rings logo)



## acidrainy

Hi,

Last Monday, I was lucky enough to pick up my 3rd TT (in a row! ). The previous weekend having tested a TT (230ps) in both manual & S-Tronic, and also a TTS in manual. I decided to do the only sensible thing and buy myself a TTS S-Tronic, w/ Comfort, Nav & Cruise. 

The car I've got was stock that was waiting to be sold, so managed to get a good deal on it & I hardly had to wait for it.

So whilst I'm now busy driving it around like it's glass, for the first 1000 miles at least, I've just got a question about a tiny detail that I noticed. On the 3 cars I test-drove, I noticed that the doors illuminated the road with a projection of the Audi rings, when opened. I figured this to be standard, but the car I've received doesn't have this. (just has a plain illumination; no logo.) Is anyone aware if this is a standard feature, or an option? I figured that it was standard, or at the very least the TTS would qualify for it? I know it's a minor detail, but I'll be honest, it was a selling point to me when I was testing the others. 

Thanks,


----------



## aquazi

Umm... You sure the stock cars had the audi rings as puddle lights? Seems like an aftermarket ebay jobbie to me.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## acidrainy

aquazi said:


> Umm... You sure the stock cars had the audi rings as puddle lights? Seems like an aftermarket ebay jobbie to me.


Very sure.

The after-market ones I've seen have "Audi" written in red text - the ones I saw on all 3 cars I test drove (at the dealership) did not. (Just the rings.)


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes they are an option now on new audis

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## acidrainy

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes they are an option now on new audis


I didn't see them on any options list, do you happen to know what they come under?

Thanks,


----------



## j14lal

Yeah I didn't think these existed either and got confused. However I was just on instagram and there is a pic of an orange TT (looks like pic was from Germany) with the rings in the puddle lights, so a bit miffed now. Maybe literally just come here in the UK now then? like in Germany they have that gloss black pack which will I am sure make it here to the UK soon.


----------



## noname

..and today I saw the door sill on the new A4, there is only the S from the sline logo, without the red band, illuminated when you open the door.
I don't like only the S, it doesn't make any sense, but it would be a nice thing for the TT!!


----------



## FoSsMaN

My local Sytner Audi is offering this, details below, hope this helps










Product Description

The entry LED is a further development of the standrad entry lights, characterised in particular by the logo projection and increased brightness.

A1/A1PA as of QQ1, front, note: install part number ending in 134 on left, ending in 135 on right 
A3 (AB3/AB3PA) only in combination with QQ4, front and rear 
A4 (B9) as of QQ1, front and rear, note for front: install part number ending in 134 on left, ending in 135 on right 
A6 (C7/C7PA) as of QQ1, front and rear, note for rear: not for Bang&Olufsen option 
A7 (C7/C7PA) as of QQ1, front and rear, note for rear: not for Bang&Olufsen option 
A8 (D4/D4PA) as of QQ0 standard, front and rear, note for front: install part number ending in 134 on left, ending in 135 on right, note for rear: not for Bang&Olufsen option 
Q3/Q3PA only in combination with QQ1, front and rear 
Q7 (AU376) as of QQ0, front and rear 
R8/R8PA with QQ0 standard, front 
TT 2 (TT2/TT2PA) only in combination with QQ1, front 
TT 3 (TT3/TT3PA) only in combination with QQ1, front 
Colour: Projection colour white 
Contents: One entry light on left, one entry light on right 
Logo: Audi Rings Logo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acidrainy

Thanks for the info fossman, but I'm expecting this to be fitted to my car standard - as I have just picked the car up new (It's a TTS so it should have QQ1 installed.)

Just want to make sure I'm right before I complain.


----------



## CiLA

This one first prototype light ...


----------



## rusTTy_racer

As above -I saw them in an Audi accessory book. Got a feeling they wanted £75 for them!


----------



## stumardy

What does QQ1 mean and how do I find if my S Line TT can have these fitted?


----------



## noname

I think they are standard after a specific week production..or if is an optional, it depends if have ordered..anyway,you can buy them on ebay


----------



## aquazi

Wow everyday is a school day... So Audi are now fitting these as an option/ standard.

You can get replacement unit on ebay for £10 with the rings and fit it yourself in a few minutes..

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## DOD00

Bit embarrassed to ask but will the mrk 2 LEDs fit the mrk 3? Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## stumardy

Do puddle lights come as standard on the S-Line, S-tronic TT or is it only if you spec the INT light pack option?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Not standard on any model 
Have to be specced

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## swanny78

ReTTro fit said:


> Not standard on any model
> Have to be specced
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


where is it specced, Ive looked on the audi site and not obvious? I've got tech and comfort pack specced, and wonderig if om getting them as part of that.


----------



## jont122

swanny78 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not standard on any model
> Have to be specced
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> where is it specced, Ive looked on the audi site and not obvious? I've got tech and comfort pack specced, and wonderig if om getting them as part of that.
Click to expand...

Hello

Comes with the LED interior lighting package.

Regards


----------



## swanny78

Lol can't see that on Audi site either....doh!


----------



## swanny78

swanny78 said:


> Lol can't see that on Audi site either....doh!


 OK found it in Brochure kind of.

QQ1 -£270
LED interior lighting package, in addition to the standard interior lighting:
- Anti-glare lighting for the passenger compartment comprising door sill and footwell lighting at the front
- Illuminated inside door openers
- Active door reflectors

This is standard on TTS and optional on Sport and S-Line.. No mention about Puddle Lights tho. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit

I'm guessing active door reflectors are the red warning lights on the end of the doors when open ( which is the same circuit as puddles ) and usually come together









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## CiLA

Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## noname

I think,these details are funny, but then the utility it's not the same as the original..the illuminated area is the same plus the rings or only the rings?


----------



## acidrainy

ManuTT said:


> I think,these details are funny, but then the utility it's not the same as the original..the illuminated area is the same plus the rings or only the rings?


The luminosity on the ones I saw (at the dealer) were much brighter than the non-ring ones I have. Put it one way: I instantly noticed the rings on the floor; I had to check twice that I actually had any lights at all with the "normal" ones.


----------



## swanny78

Ive added mine to my TTS order , they are add on accessories rather than options.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamA9

Looks like something you'd buy from Halfords. :lol:


----------



## stumardy

OMG how chav do they look! shocking!


----------



## acidrainy

So, I may have fitted them today... I think they suit the TTS image 









Next time I'll wipe the sill down first


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

Mini do them now too. Not sure they are my cup of tea. rather have just a light than the Audi rings.


----------



## noname

acidrainy said:


> So, I may have fitted them today... I think they suit the TTS image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I'll wipe the sill down first





CiLA said:


> Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


Which is original? Very different light..


----------



## acidrainy

ManuTT said:


> Which is original? Very different light..


This was done by the dealer. They are an audi part, chosen as an accessory. I will say though, that my image is in a multi-storey car park, and the lighting was good. (They may both be the same part.)


----------



## CiLA

ManuTT said:


> acidrainy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I may have fitted them today... I think they suit the TTS image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I'll wipe the sill down first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CiLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is original? Very different light..
Click to expand...

My photo is on daily light ...


----------



## noname

ok! if it was with the sunlight, that is a good effect!


----------



## david.beeston

Does anyone have a part number so I can get them from my local dealer? Thx


----------



## swanny78

As they are an accessory rather than an option there is no part number. Mention puddle lights to your dealer they will know.


----------



## david.beeston

swanny78 said:


> As they are an accessory rather than an option there is no part number. Mention puddle lights to your dealer they will know.


lol, you haven't met my dealer 

Will ask. Has anyone confirmed whether they are standard on some models/years or always just an accessory?


----------



## swanny78

david.beeston said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As they are an accessory rather than an option there is no part number. Mention puddle lights to your dealer they will know.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you haven't met my dealer
> 
> Will ask. Has anyone confirmed whether they are standard on some models/years or always just an accessory?
Click to expand...

Good Morning Mr Swan,

Guys are Kings Lynn are good, see below.

The Puddle lights are available for the TTS as an Accessory, there are two different designs the Audi rings or the Quattro logo both are £85.00 including vat and fitting. Please see attached photos of the two styles


















If you require any more information please do not hesitate to contact me
Kind Regard
Ricky

Ricky Massie
Parts Advisor 
Direct Dial:01553 779509
Switchboard:01553 779500

http://www.kingslynn-audi.co.uk

Kings Lynn Audi
Hamburg Way
Kings Lynn
Norfolk
PE30 2ND


----------



## sherry13

Oh god, I actually quite like these. It's bringing out the inner chav in me. I think I'd prefer the Quattro one though (although they used the wrong surface to project onto in that promo pic).

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## swanny78

I don't see what's so Chavvy about these I really like them, hence I ordered a pair [WHITE SMILING FACE] .


----------



## Pugliese

Maybe a bit of a stupid question but are they any good for illuminating the surface you are about to step out on, as we need that where we live?

My opinion is they are a bit OTT (says the guy with a Vegas Yellow TT) and falls in the category of the Audi heartbeat = a novelty but no real style.


----------



## noname

them are nice but too tuning to me...I prefer the normal light...and more light!
the illuminated area is less for sure!


----------



## swanny78

Pugliese said:


> Maybe a bit of a stupid question but are they any good for illuminating the surface you are about to step out on, as we need that where we live?
> 
> My opinion is they are a bit OTT (says the guy with a Vegas Yellow TT) and falls in the category of the Audi heartbeat = a novelty but no real style.


ot seen these in the flesh, but have seen Ford Mustag ones (in shape of a mustang..cool) and they do illuminate enough to see there is no mud\puddles etc, these I assume are just as practical. I get my TTS in about 4-6 weeks so can tell you more then...excited.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## can_quattro

Not a fan of this personally, certainly would not spend money to add it.
If it came from the factory, I would probably live with it though, as it would only be mildly annoying to me.


----------



## kennowaybino

Am i right in thinking that if you didn't select the lighting package you can't add puddle lights after ?


----------



## ReTTro fit

kennowaybino said:


> Am i right in thinking that if you didn't select the lighting package you can't add puddle lights after ?


Easy retro fit, they wire into the door module

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## kennowaybino

I've just had look at the underside of my TT doors, and see two small rubber grommets in place / does anyone know if these come out and the puddle lights are a straight replacement along with the correct wiring loom ?


----------



## noname

Normally the door panel is already marked where the light is supposed to stay..you'll have to make a little hole and connect to the door unit.
I'll say to you which pin you need to find when you need


----------



## kennowaybino

ManuTT Thank's for your help mate, your a hive of knowledge wish you stayed closer [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## noname

yeah thanks, I knew the mk2 in any detail, electric part talking...but these car are all the same! so the mk3 doesn't scare me!!

ask what you need!


----------



## allroader

Part numbers anyone?


----------



## noname

There is another thread with the number but I can't find it right now..anyway our price Audi is 110€


----------



## audinut

ManuTT said:


> There is another thread with the number but I can't find it right now..anyway our price Audi is 110€


Why bother with factory's ripoff ? With such cash you can buy different logo and change every day to your mood :lol:

Cheap as chips

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222055243334 ... EBIDX%3AIT

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321931400945 ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## noname

I didn't say this time to buy not original led but you're right!


----------



## PhilRTTS

audinut said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is another thread with the number but I can't find it right now..anyway our price Audi is 110€
> 
> 
> 
> Why bother with factory's ripoff ? With such cash you can buy different logo and change every day to your mood :lol:
> 
> Cheap as chips
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222055243334 ... EBIDX%3AIT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321931400945 ... EBIDX%3AIT
Click to expand...

Hi,

I have MK3 TTS with B&O option and Interior lighting option and puddle lights fitted.

Would these fit as a straight swap and what works would be needed. I dont really wanna buy them and start taking the door card apart and find that they wont.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## sherry13

Saw these at the dealers today and I do rather like them. Would look a bit odd on an A1, but on the blingier cars, I think they could work. Incidentally, they were quite bright and very obvious/clear - in case you were wondering whether to get them, as some of the pics are better than others in this thread. I don't know, I mean I just want to keep my TTS looking subtle.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname

I think you should buy these....without the BMW 7series you'll spend less...


----------



## Heath

In case anyone is still looking for part number, it is 4G0052133A


----------



## sherry13

Btw don't go to Watford Audi. They just quoted an installation price of.............................. £345!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## johnny_hungus

sherry13 said:


> Btw don't go to Watford Audi. They just quoted an installation price of.............................. £345!!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Try asking Audi Approved in Aylesbury, they have always been very good to me. They are fitting the spoiler on my TTS


----------



## gogs

I wouldn't be paying £80+ for puddle lights even if they do have the rings logo, what a feckin rip off, fitting is a diy job if your just replacing units already fitted

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2

If you're going to get this kinda thing then go the whole hog ....








Not for me thank you.


----------



## moro anis

Didn't your LED lighting package include that then?


----------



## sherry13

ZephyR2 said:


> If you're going to get this kinda thing then go the whole hog ....
> Not for me thank you.


Very good fam, but not a patch on LED Audi rings...






Actually, i love the illuminated logo on the door skirt. Presumably the RS will have similar.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GroundZeroUK

Was totally unaware of this and loved the horse led puddle lights on the new Mustang. Ive ordered some quattro ones from an audi dealer to fit myself the chap said on the phone for the led type its a drop fit replacement.

UPDATE

Received mine in post this morning will send pics when fitted and any trouble I ran into which I don't expect they are a one piece unit I think it will be same difficulty as probably changing a lightbulb to be honest















Honestly screwdriver to pop existing light out disconnect wire pushing down on clip fit new one took around 5 minutes. Really impressed with the clarity of the projection looks really sharp I'm well happy with them.


----------



## ADB

Hmm... I quite like these - fairly subtle. Been searching on fleabay and can't see any non-OE ones with the Quattro logo though?

Andy


----------



## sherry13

GroundZeroUK said:


> Was totally unaware of this and loved the horse led puddle lights on the new Mustang. Ive ordered some quattro ones from an audi dealer to fit myself the chap said on the phone for the led type its a drop fit replacement.
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> Received mine in post this morning will send pics when fitted and any trouble I ran into which I don't expect they are a one piece unit I think it will be same difficulty as probably changing a lightbulb to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly screwdriver to pop existing light out disconnect wire pushing down on clip fit new one took around 5 minutes. Really impressed with the clarity of the projection looks really sharp I'm well happy with them.


Looks good. Btw, Watford Audi's price of around £350 was based on the technician's estimate of the work being 45 minutes per door.....!

Incidentally, do you totally lose the more practical functions of illumination provided by the standard door light - I think the the standard lights seem to illuminate the door sills and the floor below the door - presumably you lose the practical functions when the logo is fitted?

color=gray]Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App[/color]


----------



## Fearstone

Love the Quattro ones. I've emailed my dealer and now I'm having a pair fitted to my TTS in time for tomorrow's collection day.
I've declared them to my insurer - there's no change in premium but the underwriters have added it to my policy as a dealer fitted modification.


----------



## GroundZeroUK

I would say the illumination is not as bright but you do have some illumination just not as good as standard. These lights are offered by dealer in led and halogen format so if any of you guys didn't get the lighting upgrade and have the normal bulb type they have a version that works with that too.

As for Audi reckoning this is a 45 minute job that is atrocious I have no technical experience with cars and this took me 5 minutes they are seriously taking the piss quoting that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4433allanr

GroundZeroUK said:


> I would say the illumination is not as bright but you do have some illumination just not as good as standard. These lights are offered by dealer in led and halogen format so if any of you guys didn't get the lighting upgrade and have the normal bulb type they have a version that works with that too.
> 
> As for Audi reckoning this is a 45 minute job that is atrocious I have no technical experience with cars and this took me 5 minutes they are seriously taking the piss quoting that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


45 minutes!!! It's odd that when you spec a car with these the dealer can't tell you what the fitting charge will be. Perhaps they should time the fitting process and include that in the price.


----------



## jont122

Fitted the Quattro lights, last night...........................


----------



## sherry13

jont122 said:


> Fitted the Quattro lights, last night...........................


Good one. Any pics?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TTimi

Just watched someone put these on a showroom car. It took 5 minutes... For both sides to be done.


----------



## sherry13

TTimi said:


> Just watched someone put these on a showroom car. It took 5 minutes... For both sides to be done.


Yes it's basically like changing a lightbulb. I am at Victoria now, I just bought some and he said he may as well put them in as it's a no-charge installation as takes a few minutes.

Meanwhile, Watford called me to deny everything and say they would do it for free as whoever I had spoken to had made a mistake ... Though they want £10 more for them than Victoria. These are LEDs incidentally. I am sure they are a fiver on eBay.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2

sherry13 said:


> These are LEDs incidentally. I am sure they are a fiver on eBay.


Yes but those on ebay won't be "Audi quality" LEDs. :roll: :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit

Audi quality 

They look like they got em from Halfords !!!! 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## jont122

Hello

Here are a couple of pics of my lights

















Regards


----------



## sherry13

Looks good!

Here is mine, completing the subtle and understated look that I've always gone for with my TTS. Dealership did it in five mins but broke one of the original lights in the process, however they replaced it immediately.

#supercarsofhalfords










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## johnny_hungus

I caved and had the four rings fitted today, still not sure why :lol:

I will check them out later when it gets dark


----------



## 4433allanr

sherry13 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Here is mine, completing the subtle and understated look that I've always gone for with my TTS. Dealership did it in five mins but broke one of the original lights in the process, however they replaced it immediately.
> 
> #supercarsofhalfords
> 
> i thought understated was what you were going for with the colour combo! :lol:
> 
> Out of interest, as it only took them 5 mins, did they charge you for fitting?


----------



## johnny_hungus

My dealer fitted mine in 5 minutes and made no noises about charging.


----------



## james88

Does anybody know if the wiring will be there if I don't have the standard puddle lights fitted?

I ordered the ebay ones before the car arrived assuming that this was a standard feature. If the wiring is there I am happy to cut the hole for them.


----------



## aquazi

If the mk3 is anything like the mk2 then no chance.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Nope

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname

james88 said:


> Does anybody know if the wiring will be there if I don't have the standard puddle lights fitted?
> 
> I ordered the ebay ones before the car arrived assuming that this was a standard feature. If the wiring is there I am happy to cut the hole for them.


nowadays no brand has wiring if you don't have the optional anymore...calculate how many km (and money) of cable they can save!!


----------



## sherry13

4433allanr said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> Here is mine, completing the subtle and understated look that I've always gone for with my TTS. Dealership did it in five mins but broke one of the original lights in the process, however they replaced it immediately.
> 
> #supercarsofhalfords
> 
> i thought understated was what you were going for with the colour combo! :lol:
> 
> Out of interest, as it only took them 5 mins, did they charge you for fitting?
Click to expand...

Haha re understatement 

no, they didn't charge for their time and they were amazed to hear that some dealers had asked for this. Had it done at Victoria Audi, FYI (which is the service centre for Audi City in Mayfair).

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## deanpoli

Can anyone confirm in order to fit these Audi 4 rings Logo LED under the door, you need the LED Interior lighting package, which now comes as standard? or is that not related?


----------



## ReTTro fit

You can fit them weather you have the package or not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deanpoli

Does anyone here have the links to these LEDS?


----------



## stumardy

ReTTro fit said:


> You can fit them weather you have the package or not
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you don't have the INT light pack can you tell us how to get the puddle lights? is it possible to wire up? any information would be great as I would like to do this mod.


----------



## noname

Yes you can connecting at the central light on the roof, or directly to the unit in the door panel if it's ready for the light pack and you know which pin to use.


----------



## ReTTro fit

The MK3 TT 8S should have the same door modules as the A3 8V 
Therefore the pins would be :
16 pos 
5 neg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

90% it can be so, but it's better to check!


----------



## jont122

Had a problem with my puddle lights, having stray light spots around the Quattro wording. Contacted dealer and put in a warranty claim. They have just okayed the claim and are sending me so replacements. Has anybody else had this fault ?

Regards


----------



## Heath

I have the audi rings, no problems yet!


----------



## sherry13

jont122 said:


> Had a problem with my puddle lights, having stray light spots around the Quattro wording. Contacted dealer and put in a warranty claim. They have just okayed the claim and are sending me so replacements. Has anybody else had this fault ?
> 
> Regards


Yes, just noticed it last week. Am going to clean around it and if that doesn't work, will put in a claim thanks to your success.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZaniCWB

Does anyone know what's the difference between 4G0052130A and 4G005213*3*A? My dealer couldn't tell.


----------



## Heath

I have the rings, part number ending in133A, not sure about the other one.


----------



## Dino_Donis

Is there any difference between the puddle lights on a MY17 car an earlier? I ask as a few places that sell the projected logos etc state they are only compatible up to MY16. The one below on Ebay even has a configurator wizard and when I put in a 2017 TTS it says it not compatible if I put in a 2016 TTS it says it is:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192099654...49&var=491997744529&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Jannerman

Dino_Donis said:


> Is there any difference between the puddle lights on a MY17 car an earlier? I ask as a few places that sell the projected logos etc state they are only compatible up to MY16. The one below on Ebay even has a configurator wizard and when I put in a 2017 TTS it says it not compatible if I put in a 2016 TTS it says it is:-
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192099654...49&var=491997744529&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I can see why you're puzzled, the wording in that advert is ambiguous:
"Please note: Our projector lights do not require adapter Cables for fitment- Please check your vehicle before purchasing as we do not include any cables should your vehicle require it."

The puddle lamps on my MY17 have a smaller connector... the ones in that link show the larger connector... some of the aftermarket ones come with short adaptor cables and so can be used with both MY17 and earlier, for example: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-AUDI-C...ADOW-PUDDLE-COURTESY-LASER-LOGO-/252900796728 I know they aren't the same logo but plenty of other sellers have them with different designs.


----------



## Dino_Donis

Jannerman said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any difference between the puddle lights on a MY17 car an earlier? I ask as a few places that sell the projected logos etc state they are only compatible up to MY16. The one below on Ebay even has a configurator wizard and when I put in a 2017 TTS it says it not compatible if I put in a 2016 TTS it says it is:-
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192099654...49&var=491997744529&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why you're puzzled, the wording in that advert is ambiguous:
> "Please note: Our projector lights do not require adapter Cables for fitment- Please check your vehicle before purchasing as we do not include any cables should your vehicle require it."
> 
> The puddle lamps on my MY17 have a smaller connector... the ones in that link show the larger connector... some of the aftermarket ones come with short adaptor cables and so can be used with both MY17 and earlier, for example: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-AUDI-C...ADOW-PUDDLE-COURTESY-LASER-LOGO-/252900796728 I know they aren't the same logo but plenty of other sellers have them with different designs.
Click to expand...

Thanks but now I'm even more confused - The Ebay link you posted says they are not compatible with MY17 TTS


----------



## Dino_Donis

I took my standard puddle lights out of my My17 TTS and took some snaps of the housing and connector...
Are these the smaller ones?


----------



## GroundZeroUK

I've had this problem with Quattro logo ones but just on drivers side booked into replace at my local Audi been waiting for part to come in took 3 weeks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jannerman

Dino_Donis said:


> I took my standard puddle lights out of my My17 TTS and took some snaps of the housing and connector...
> Are these the smaller ones?


Yep, they're the smaller ones.. just like on mine, the ones listed on your eBay link will not connect to your door wiring without an adapter.

I see the your model is not listed on the eBay link I posted, but further down the pages it says: "Please note: Unlike other projector lights which are on offer, we include 2 wire adapters which may be required for fitment." and that was included with mine.


----------



## swanny78

Yes these are official I have them fitted by Audi. They are not options tho as considered peripherals or suchlike. Speak to dealer they can get an install em. I paid 80 quid but assume can de4 done yourself quite easily

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino_Donis

Jannerman said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my standard puddle lights out of my My17 TTS and took some snaps of the housing and connector...
> Are these the smaller ones?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they're the smaller ones.. just like on mine, the ones listed on your eBay link will not connect to your door wiring without an adapter.
> 
> I see the your model is not listed on the eBay link I posted, but further down the pages it says: "Please note: Unlike other projector lights which are on offer, we include 2 wire adapters which may be required for fitment." and that was included with mine.
Click to expand...

Thanks..If that's all the difference is I'll order the original Ebay ones with TTS logo & knock a couple of adapter cables up at work


----------



## Dino_Donis

So I fitted the ones that I bought off Ebay yesterday they display "TTS" and were claimed to use cree LEDs - now I'm familiar with these LEDs as have them in my diving & bike lights. I had to make up adapter cables to interface between the cables and new light fittings...no problems as I'm an Electronics Engineer, One bizarre thing I noticed was that the lights worked no matter which way around I connected the power which to me suggested that they weren't LEDs but just plain old 12v lamps!!! The light output was totally invisible in daylight. I checked them at night whilst they are very good i.e. the actual projected logo itself it's not what you would expect from a cree LED.. I have emailed the seller seeking confirmation that they actually use Cree LEDs...I'm not expecting a response! I'll post some photos later...


----------



## ZephyR2

Email the seller and tell him you want a refund as they are not as described. Explain that lamps will not last as long as LEDs, being switched on and off frequently.
In all probability they'll give you a refund and say keep the lights.


----------



## jont122

jont122 said:


> Had a problem with my puddle lights, having stray light spots around the Quattro wording. Contacted dealer and put in a warranty claim. They have just okayed the claim and are sending me so replacements. Has anybody else had this fault ?
> 
> Regards


Hello

Noticed that my replacement lights, have gone the same as the Originals, and has light specs around the Quattro logo!

Don't think they will replace again?

Regards


----------



## jont122

jont122 said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a problem with my puddle lights, having stray light spots around the Quattro wording. Contacted dealer and put in a warranty claim. They have just okayed the claim and are sending me so replacements. Has anybody else had this fault ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Noticed that my replacement lights, have gone the same as the Originals, and has light specs around the Quattro logo!
> 
> Don't think they will replace again?
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

Hello

Contacted Tom at Crewe Audi, where I originally purchased the lights from (Ebay Shop) and they changed them again for another new set  
Regards


----------



## BernardMLT

Good evening everyone..

Just read 8 pages of this and still here I am, typing this! Quite sure I missed something, but basically I want to retrofit my 2016 TT S-Line TDI with 4 ring puddle lights. Where I live, Malta, we don't even have an AUDI official delearship, so don't tell me to get it installed there.

Please do let me know what I need to buy/do to retrofit it.

My car does not have LED interior lighting. The reflector doesn't light up either. Would be nice to get both lighting up on door opening. Can someone run me through materials/coding/work needed, please?


----------



## 237tonybates

Here you go mate .this guy knows his stuff on the audi sport forum 
www.rocketwires.co.uk

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34

...or buy the whole OEM kit

https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/T ... htung.html


----------



## 237tonybates

The above posted are oem qith coding instructions

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## chelspeed

kevin#34 said:


> ...or buy the whole OEM kit
> https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/T ... htung.html


I have that kit. Works very well. One word of caution it's priced per door not per car. To be fair it does say that in the notes but it almost caught me out.


----------



## kevin#34

just for the side reflectors (I don't know their proper name in english), they are on aliexpress wiring included for around £10 a pair, almost identical to OEM ones

https://it.aliexpress.com/item/32875492 ... 4c4dvrrsBS


----------

